# TRS26 Sputter/Stalling Issues -Need Help-



## Trigger200 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a TRS26 snowblower which for the most parts runs fantastic. The issue I have is when I first start it. Typically, it fires up on the first pull after I prime it 3 or 4 times. It will run for maybe 10 seconds the stall out no matter where I have the choke or throttle. It will start right up again, then stall out. Usually I have to do this 4, 5, or more times to get it running. Once it warms up it is fine. Just looking on suggestion as to what I can do to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

is the spark plug fouled up? is the carb clean and well adjusted?? try starting on less choke in case its dumping to much fuel.. if its any easier to start.. its a clue


----------



## Trigger200 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

Spark plug looks good...just put a brand new one in actually. Do you know of any resource for adjusting the carb?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Trigger. Here is some information that may help you. Please ask more questions if you have any problems.
Machine Info-
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John%20Deere%20826%20Snowblower%20Manual.pdf
Carb Info-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp
Engine Info-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Trigger200 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Also check that primer line that runs into the carb as well, make sure no cuts/cracks/breaks.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

and thanks for posting that, Grunt. It should help me with troubleshooting a few of the POS TRS-27s I have.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Ryan and Trigger. Here is another Deere manual for the older machines I forgot I had. It is larger and takes a little while to download, hope it helps.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

As Ryan said but you should try it again when cold and full throttle and full choke and as soon as it starts bring your finger close to the primer and when or if it starts to stall give it a quick press on the primer and repeat until engine run by itself.
Afterwards with engine off and full choke I would check if the flap is fully closed as maybe it does not choke enough for a cold engine and if it is the case, it is just a small adjustment. You will likely have to remove the box over the carb. Try this and tell us how it went. Also check if the fuel line is kinked anywhere.


----------

